# Tuna



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys.. 

from Ottawa Ontario Canada,, Male 26

Ive had cats all my life as a child my grandmother loved cats and so did her son (my dad) I picked up on cats from my family who were all cat lovers and help cats.

I saved all 3 of my cats and as much as id love to have a 4th I just cant so now whenever I find cats that come to me I help them find good homes

the last cat that I had was 2months ago who I found in a parking lot and I brought him in.. poor kitty was skin and bone and looked like it did not have food for awhile. 

I made adds online and found him a home then I asked to interview the person to make sure he is not a weirdo. just a fine example of how much I love cats

Fact is that I care more about cats(animals) more than I do with humans
I dont know why but I think id rather save a cat than a human from a fire for example, anyone else is like that


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know how I'd react if faced with saving a cat or human from a fire. I'd like to think I'd be brave enough to try, but have never been faced with a decision like that. I think a lot of people can relate better with animals and prefer their company than to people. Dogs tend to love you unconditonally, but with cats you really have to earn their love and affection through your kindness and understanding of their nature. Kudos to you for rescuing all your cats, and finding homes for those you couldn't keep.


----------

